# Preamplificador para cabezal con LM387



## tiolucasxd (Jun 10, 2011)

les adjunto un esquema de integrado y paso para preguntarles algo:

Ahi que tener otro circuito para tener una circuito grabador? disculpen mi ignorancia


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2011)

El LM387A si bien ya discontinuado por National aún se consigue en el mercado, e muy versátil y muy bueno

Para grabar la curva de ecualizacón es diferente, por otro lado para que la grabación sea de calidad hay que  polarizal al cabezal con una tensión AC de una frecuencia superior a la banda de audio y a su vez un filtro


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2011)

La trampa sintonizada LC a la salida del CI impide que la tensión AC de polarización llegue al mismo, Esa tensión AC se sacaba de la señal utilzada para el cabezal de borrado, en los años más recientes ese cabezal fue reemplazado por un pequeño imán

La trampa sintonizada LC a la salida del CI impide que la tensión AC de polarización llegue al mismo, Esa tensión AC se sacaba de la señal utilzada para el cabezal de borrado, en los años más recientes ese cabezal fue reemplazado por un pequeño imán


----------

